# Vibration enceinte ipad air



## Ekym (1 Novembre 2013)

Salut, je viens de récupérer mon ipad air. Première chose qui m'a frappé, la qualité sonore est bien meilleure qu'auparavant. Seulement, je voulais savoir si vous aviez également constaté des vibrations dans l'iPad lorsque le volume est assez haut. Je dois dire que la sensation de fourmies dans les mains me gênent un peu. Est-ce dûe à la finesse de l'appareil ou est-ce que mon ipad à un souci? Merci de me donner vos retours.


----------



## Toinou_ (1 Novembre 2013)

L'ipad air si je ne me trompe est fait avec de l'alu non ? Or l'alu transmet assez bien les vibrations ! Je connaissais ça aussi avec mon ipod touch. Pour moi, si tu ressens de légères vibrations lorsque le son est à fond, c'est normal, ce sont les enceintes qui "travaillent"


----------



## Ekym (1 Novembre 2013)

Ben a vrai dire, ce ne sont pas de legeres vibrations. Je les trouve importantes. Pour info, j'avais un ipad 4 et un ipad mini et je ne rencontrais pas ce phénomène. Tout du moins pas aussi prononcé.


----------



## Pierre_MM (1 Novembre 2013)

Oui c'est normal je ressent la même chose aussi.

Moi ce qui me gêne c'est qu'il y a des fuites de lumière ! Je croyais que ce problème était résolu ?!


----------



## Lauange (1 Novembre 2013)

Salut, aucune vibration sur le mien.


----------



## Pierre_MM (1 Novembre 2013)

Lauange a dit:


> Salut, aucune vibration sur le mien.



Des fuites de lumières ?


----------



## Ekym (2 Novembre 2013)

Lauange a dit:


> Salut, aucune vibration sur le mien.


Même en mettant le volume au maximum???


----------



## lineakd (2 Novembre 2013)

@ekym, je sens simplement l'air quand l'audio est au maximum.
@pierre_mm, pas de fuites de lumière.
J'ai un ipad air wifi 64Go gris sidéral qui remplace une tablette de 3 ème génération.
L'ipad air est superbe, une belle prise en main (même d'une seule main).


----------



## Ekym (2 Novembre 2013)

lineakd a dit:


> @ekym, je sens simplement l'air quand l'audio est au maximum.


Quand je dis vibration j'exagère peut-être un peu mais je trouve qu'il y a une résonance beaucoup plus importante que dans l'iPad rétina ou mini qui se traduit par des fourmillements dans les mains.


----------



## Lauange (2 Novembre 2013)

Pierre_MM a dit:


> Des fuites de lumières ?



non rien, aucune fuite de lumiere.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h01 ----------




Ekym a dit:


> Même en mettant le volume au maximum???



oui, volume au max et ras.


----------



## Toinou_ (2 Novembre 2013)

Peut-être parce que l'ipad air est bien plus fin ? 
Je ne connais pas très bien ces produits.. mais il me semble que l'ipad air est plus fin que les anciennes générations.. Qui dit plus fin dit composants plus proches les uns des autres et surtout.. plus proche de la coque !


----------



## lineakd (2 Novembre 2013)

Ekym a dit:


> Quand je dis vibration j'exagère peut-être un peu mais je trouve qu'il y a une résonance beaucoup plus importante que dans l'iPad rétina ou mini qui se traduit par des fourmillements dans les mains.


@ekym, je n'ai pas de mini pour comparer. Elle existe cette sensation sur la pomme de la main sur ma tablette mais savoir si c'est normal ou pas, je ne pourrais te dire.
Si tu n'es pas loin d'un apple store, il serait bon d'y tester d'autres iPad air.
Je l'ai tester avec avec l'app spotify et la chanson "Save me, San Francisco" de Train.


----------



## Ekym (2 Novembre 2013)

Je passerai à l'Apple store Odysseum pour comparer avec d'autres ipad air.


----------



## Trudo (10 Novembre 2013)

Moi aussi je trouve cette vibration désagréable. Mais c,est normal étant donné que le iPad Air est plus mince et léger que les anciens. Moins de masse = plus de vibration. Pas étonnant que les meilleurs enceintes acoustiques pèsent une tonne. 

On a voulu avoir un iPad léger alors on se retrouve avec une qualité moindre. La vitre a feeling de plastique.


----------



## Toinou_ (11 Novembre 2013)

Comme si c'était pas déjà assez léger .. 
Il faisait pas non plus 1kg l'ipad ! Si tu veux du poids tu prends un macbook air, si tu veux encore plus léger, un ipad .. mais l'ipad air c'est presque une hérésie.. Tellement léger qu'il pourrait s'envoler


----------



## Octets (13 Janvier 2014)

Ekym a dit:


> Salut, je viens de récupérer mon ipad air. Première chose qui m'a frappé, la qualité sonore est bien meilleure qu'auparavant. Seulement, je voulais savoir si vous aviez également constaté des vibrations dans l'iPad lorsque le volume est assez haut. Je dois dire que la sensation de fourmies dans les mains me gênent un peu. Est-ce dûe à la finesse de l'appareil ou est-ce que mon ipad à un souci? Merci de me donner vos retours.



Alors toujours pareil?


----------



## cillab (16 Janvier 2014)

Trudo a dit:


> Moi aussi je trouve cette vibration désagréable. Mais c,est normal étant donné que le iPad Air est plus mince et léger que les anciens. Moins de masse = plus de vibration. Pas étonnant que les meilleurs enceintes acoustiques pèsent une tonne.
> 
> On a voulu avoir un iPad léger alors on se retrouve avec une qualité moindre. La vitre a feeling de plastique.



bonjour
personnellement, le son à fond pas de vibrations !!!!!
de plus j'ais une mini enceinte VEHO BLUETHOO super son  méme dans la salle de bains


----------

